# Galway architect



## westabu (19 May 2013)

Hoping to build a house in east galway in the next year or so, can anyone recommend a good architect?


----------



## threebedsemi (22 May 2013)

Up to date listings, searchable by location, are available on the RIAI website at www.riai.ie

One persons 'good' architect may well be someone elses nightmare, so try to talk to as many as you can, chech out their built work if possible, and ask for references.

My advice would be to shop around and not to limit yourself to Architects in your immediate vicinity. You may be surprised as to how far Architects are willing to currently travel.


----------

